# Million Dollar Cabelas Fish Caught



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

I knew a header like this would pull people in. No, really I got a call from my father In-law, telling me he caught the million dollar fish in utah lake. I laughed and said ya right. Well when I got home from work, he showed me the tag with the info on it. I kinda got excited, and got on the internet to enter it in. Well as other people already know the contest is over. Dang the good bad luck. Its too bad that the contest only went for 2 months. I did look at the winners and seen there were a few from utah that won prizes. Well with all the excitement over, we ate the prize winning fish with smiles on our faces. By the way, the fish was a 6 pound channel cat. Sorry for no pictures, I'll try to post them later. Who knows it still could have been the million dollar fish. --\O


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Wooohooo


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

A day (or more) late and a million dollars short _(O)_


----------

